# Goggle Choices



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Giving us your budget would help out a great deal. If you are looking for peripheral vision, the Splice is Oakley's best goggle for that. They are similar to the Crowbars, but don't have any plastic protruding from the nose area. They look better in my opinion as well.

For Smith, the I/O is a really sweet goggle. This would be my go to goggle if they fit me well (I'm Asian and it leaves a big gap on my nose). The Smith I/O pretty much has the best field of vision out of any other goggle only coming to a close second next to the EG2. The major advantage of the I/O though is the easy lens swapping and the fact that it comes with an extra lens and a very good carrying case (it's an actual case with a microfiber bag inside it). Also, Smith has the better lens quality.

I am a fan of Dragon goggles. They tend to be more affordable and usually have the best designs. The Mace is my favorite line. This company churns out solid products and have yet to disappoint me.


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

Splice!

Although I tried on the EG2s and your peripheral vision is nearly unaffected. Amazing!
But I wanted Oakley's HI yellow lens. I really do love my Splices. Super comfy and they don't pinch my nose like the Crowbars did.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Splice or some Von Zipper Feenoms?

I really do like my VZ Feenoms...

I think the Smith Phenom's are pretty wide as well...

And you dont need to mortgage your house to buy a lens like some Oakley goggles...although i do like my Oakley A-Frames a lot and they are my backup goggles...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

It all kinda depends on what you are willing to spend man. Goggles can get fairly expensive quickly. Spy goggles have always been my choice for favorite goggles. It takes a bit of shopping around to find the lenses and frames that will suit you though. A lot of deals happen as soon as season is over so I would start looking now.  is a good site that offers decent prices.

Good luck man


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> budget


Approx 200USD


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Your choices have virtually no limits then.

Oakley: Splice is the best next to the A-frames in my opinion
Oakley Goggles

Electric EG2: We only have white frames with bronze chrome lens in stock
Electric EG2 Ski Goggles - Adult 2010

Dragon: Rogue and Mace are both good
Dragon Goggles

Zeal: Eclipse... this link shows the polarized version in white. Polarized is excellent in bright conditions. Not so great in low light conditions.
Zeal Optics Eclipse SPX Goggle - Mens 2010

Again, Smith I/O is also a really great one to keep an eye out for.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

EG2. it's my go to goggle now.

as far as lenses go, i prefer zeal's lenses, especially if you go with the photochromatic option. it adjusts really well to lighting conditions. but after wearing eg2's, the vision in my zeal's seem more restricted.

either way, you can't really go wrong, even with crowbars.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Your choices have virtually no limits then.
> 
> Oakley: Splice is the best next to the A-frames in my opinion
> Oakley Goggles
> ...


What do you use as overseas frieght Leo?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

fattrav said:


> What do you use as overseas frieght Leo?


Oh, I don't recommend our international shipping to be honest. I just wanted to link you so can see the products. The international shipping will probably cost you a pretty dime.

At any rate, the company we use is International Shipping.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Oh, I don't recommend our international shipping to be honest. I just wanted to link you so can see the products. The international shipping will probably cost you a pretty dime.
> At any rate, the company we use is International Shipping.



Well, Crowbars range from approx $120 - 220USD here, so, getting them or the splice (you dont want to know the price for them here...) in from the U.S. is looking all the more sweeter. I have dealt with sierra before and they send shit out by fedex (who charges high $30 for a pair of gloves shipped) so that its there with in the week...which is good if you're in the middle of your snow season, but expensive and useless if you've got 3 months till it starts and would prefer slow cheap postage.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

I've got a Large face for sure and have used Smith Prodigys for the past few years with great success. I just bought a pair of Smith I/O (not the 's') for dirt cheap [$65] (check my other thread) and they seem to fit equally well compared to the Prodigys on a Large face. The big difference I've noticed is that the I/O is a lower volume for the goggles while still maintaining a great fit for a larger face, and excellent field of vision.

I've been very pleased with Smith for the quality of their lenses (low price for replacement lenses too), and that for me they have fogged less than other goggles I've tried (Oakleys etc)


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, so i've pretty much narrowed it down to the Crowbar or Splice. I have have tried on my friends crowbars and found they were firm, if not a little pinchy on the nose. Are the Splice as narrow through the nose as well? I've heard they are slightly less tight and though the Crowbars pinch a little its an acceptable amount as far as comfort goes (like, it doesnt restrict my breathing). I fear that if I get the Splice, they may be too loose through the nose and I get small amounts of wind blow up there...

Damn, freight is $60NZD.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ended up finding some Splices for a decent price on a local auction site. White with Fire lense, they turned up toay and are a remarkable difference from my spy orbits, offering a lot more periphial vision to the sides and a little bit more to the front (bottom). Should be good and can't wait to try them out in a month or so when our season starts here.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Ended up finding some Splices for a decent price on a local auction site. White with Fire lense, they turned up toay and are a remarkable difference from my spy orbits, offering a lot more periphial vision to the sides and a little bit more to the front (bottom). Should be good and can't wait to try them out in a month or so when our season starts here.


The splice is my favorite Oakley. The reduced frame material in the nose area actually works wonders on peripheral vision. They are specifically designed for snowboarders. You're going to love them. :thumbsup:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> The splice is my favorite Oakley. The reduced frame material in the nose area actually works wonders on peripheral vision. They are specifically designed for snowboarders. You're going to love them. :thumbsup:


Yeah, i actually found it a little strange when i first put them on, you can look left and right with you eyes and there is nothing obscurring them. The piece of foam that is across the bridge of my nose will take a little getting used to (my spys are so molded to my face) but i am impressed with them so far.

Winter, here I come.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Haven't gone through all the responses, but I'd recommend the VZ Feenoms. Fairly durable lenses, no fogging issues, incredible peripheral vision. A lot of places probably have them on clearance, so you could get them pretty well priced.

Edit: ignore my post, just saw you picked up the splice.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Speaking of durability, Oakley makes some super durable lenses. I have faceplanted twice, once for the A-frames and once for the Splices, while wearing the goggles. Not even a scratch. Wasn't a small fall either.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Speaking of durability, Oakley makes some super durable lenses. I have faceplanted twice, once for the A-frames and once for the Splices, while wearing the goggles. Not even a scratch. Wasn't a small fall either.


Nice to know. My IS Designs only need to be near "anything" and they scratch up. My hill is opening in a fortnight, so hopefully i will get to my oakleys out in a few weeks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Correction, I did some examining and found a tiny little dink of a scratch on he bottom of my A-Frames. Like I said though, I hit the ice-pack pretty hard after biting it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Correction, I did some examining and found a tiny little dink of a scratch on he bottom of my A-Frames. Like I said though, I hit the ice-pack pretty hard after biting it.


My spys were fairly scratch resistant. Though I try and treat my goggles as nicely as possible to prevent scratches and increase their lifespan.

Was actually very happy with my Spys. My IS Design Strikes were foggy and easily scratched, to the point where I think i'll be selling them off soon.


----------

